# Oath of Allegiance Ceremony



## Stevenson (30 Jun 2012)

Hey there guys, I am just looking for some information.

I am giving my oath of allegiance July 4 and flying down to St. Jean, Quebec, July 17 for BMQ.
I will be a NCM Infantry Soldier (frig yeah).

Anyway, I was wondering what I should wear/bring for the Oath of Allegiance Ceremony.
You may think this something very menial that I am wondering about. Truth is, it's the only thing I'm not 100% about.

I do have a suit, wasn't sure if that would be over the top though.


----------



## aesop081 (30 Jun 2012)

Stevenson said:
			
		

> I will be a NCO Infantry Soldier (frig yeah).



Maybe one day you will be an NCO, but for now, you are joining as an NCM.

Good luck.


----------



## Teeps74 (30 Jun 2012)

Heh, I love the whole NCO/NCM thing. I am no longer an NCO, but I remain an NCM...


----------



## Stevenson (30 Jun 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Maybe one day you will be an NCO, but for now, you are joining as an NCM.




Hah, yeah just corrected that.


----------



## Journeyman (1 Jul 2012)

Like the never-ending CFAT fashion discussions, your attire is not the key issue with this ceremony.

That being said, a suit is not over the top. While it's not required, if you have one handy it's not inappropriate. The enrolment ceremony is the start of the "CF career photo album" for some people; as such, the tattered Zombie Apocalypse t-shirt _may_ not be the cherished photo later on down the line.


----------



## Stevenson (7 Jul 2012)

Just wanted to say there's post about dress code when being sworn in. A classic case of no research before posting, sorry guys.


----------



## GnyHwy (7 Jul 2012)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Like the never-ending CFAT fashion discussions, your attire is not the key issue with this ceremony.
> 
> That being said, a suit is not over the top. While it's not required, if you have one handy it's not inappropriate.



Haha, double negative.  We need a grammer police emoticon. ;D


----------



## medicineman (7 Jul 2012)

GnyHwy said:
			
		

> Haha, double negative.  We need a grammer  police emoticon. ;D



Spelling too  ;D

MM


----------



## Journeyman (7 Jul 2012)

Double-negatives are often acceptable when used for emphasis. Being stumped by spell-check, especially when it's free, has less value.

So I'll stick by my linguistic construct. You?


----------



## 57Chevy (7 Jul 2012)

Just wear something nice. You know, the cloths you wear for Christmas time.
The stuff you put on for that "special somebody", like a lady friend, or what you
wear on Mothers day or Fathers day when you take the time to visit.

Nice pants with a belt, shirt with a collar, clean shoes and socks.
The tie and jacket is optional.

It all makes for a nice keepsake.

I think you get the picture.
Good luck


----------



## GnyHwy (7 Jul 2012)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Spelling too  ;D
> 
> MM



That's funny.  I guess we need a GnyHwy, quit posting when your drunk emoticon too.


----------



## Pusser (9 Jul 2012)

Yet again, another occasion to leave the Star Trek uniform (regardles of generation) at home.

PS: Shakespeare used double negatives all the time.  The are not necessarily incorrect...


----------

